# Vodaphone shares disposal



## Timbo (7 Dec 2004)

I am trying to settle up my late mother's estate. She had shares in Telecom Eireann and thus ended up with some Vodaphone shares.
She ( as did my brother and I ) opted to have the  original TE shares were held on a "register" ( if I can remember rightly ) i.e. no paper share certificates were issued.
Now when it comes to selling my mother's Vodaphone share Computershare are looking for share certificates but neither my mother , my brother or I ever received Vodaphone share certificates even though Computershare insist that they were sent to us.
It will now cost £63.45 (registration ), plus £29.38 (issue of duplicate certificates )  plus £64.63 ( indemnity ) to conclude the sale of of my late mother's Vodaphone  shares.
Anyone have a similar experience with TE/Vodaphone shares?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2004)

*Now when it comes to selling my mother's Vodaphone share Computershare are looking for share certificates but neither my mother , my brother or I ever received Vodaphone share certificates even though Computershare insist that they were sent to us.*

My mother was insistent that she never received _Vodafone_ share certificates either but she did and had mistakenly thrown them in the bin thinking that they were circulars or junk mail. She is in the same position with regard to getting replacement certificates and paying the relevant charges for the privilege. Unfortunately this is just her hard luck and she should have been more careful (sorry ma!). It sounds like the same applies in your case.


----------



## sunnyday (9 Dec 2004)

If you have any old correspondance from Vodafone, just check it closely. I just recently realised I had certs for all my shares. I was sure I'd never received any, when infact I simply had glanced over letters, never realising they were valuable certs! At least I didn't bin them though, thank God!!!


----------



## Timbo (10 Dec 2004)

OK thanks ClubMan and sunnyday. I will try to root again through some old documentation to see if the share certs still exist - if not I will have to "pony up" the charges to Computershare.
Thank again for the replies.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2004)

Sorry - what does "pony up" mean?


----------



## Dearg Doom (10 Dec 2004)

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2004)

Thanks.


----------

